# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  lustige Videoclips

## schiene

Das Web ist voll damit,stellt hier eure Favorieten ein damit wir alle was zu lachen haben.
Ich mache mal den Anfang mit diesem Clip:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35cxdeWPQFc

----------


## Erich

Gestern durch Zufall gefunden (es handelt sich nicht um Admin, obwohl Name und Land passen) :aetsch: :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-WAB3afgKQ

----------


## Hua Hin

Gibt es für Affen in Thailand keine Helmpflicht? :aetsch:

----------


## Erich

Echte Affen fahren immer ohne Helm, guckste da:

Web Page Name

----------


## Hua Hin

Na ja, für solche Affen kann ich kein Mitleid empfinden. :nenene:

----------


## Enrico

> Gestern durch Zufall gefunden (es handelt sich nicht um Admin, obwohl Name und Land passen) :aetsch: :
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-WAB3afgKQ


Weder kenn ich den Affen, noch den Ort. Da war ich noch nie

----------


## schiene

Der Cartoon ist nicht Jugendfrei.Hier kann bezw.muß man ab und zu was anklicken und kann so den Film beeinflußen.Viel Spaß dabei.
http://www.Zensiert!

Sorry, aber dieser Link passt nicht ins Forum. Bitte per PN austauschen

----------


## schiene

ok,ok,dann mal nen netten Familienfreundlichen Videoclip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7abOsrTuaY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8

----------


## Samuianer

der Puket Link schon zensiert komm da aus T. nicht bei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:

ขออภัย
เว็บไซต์นี้เป็นเว็บไซต์ที่ไม่เหมาะสม
กระทรวงเทคโนโลยีสารสนเทศและการสื่อสาร
โดยได้รับความร่วมมือจากผู้ให้บริการอินเทอร์เน  ็ต
และบริษัท กสท โทรคมนาคม จำกัด (มหาชน)
จำเป็นต้องปิดกั้นเว็บไซต์นี้
หากมีข้อคิดเห็นอื่นใด หรือพบเว็บไซต์อื่นที่ไม่เหมาะสม
โปรดแจ้งผ่านดวงตาข้างบนหรือ
ict.cyberclean.org

----------


## schiene

kannste mir mal den Text unten bitte übersetzten?!

----------


## Robert

Das soll heißen:

Sorry! the web site you are accessing has been blocked by ministry of
information and communication technology. Thai ICT

Oder mutt datt noch auf Deutsch?

----------


## schiene

Mal wieder was zum schmunzeln
http://www.funpps.de/pages/clip_preview ... eview_id=2

----------


## schiene

:respekt:   :cool:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wymwZw0zn6E

----------


## walter

familysense

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Li9Y51If ... ed&search=

----------


## schiene

nee,das ist der Hammer was so paar  Weiber von sich geben.Aber der Kalhofe ist auch super.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC8WIKVsta8&NR=1

----------

Hab auch mal was

The German Beatles


Witzig und Genial

----------


## schiene

> Hab auch mal was
> 
> The German Beatles
> 
> 
> Witzig und Genial


 :super:

----------

> nee,das ist der Hammer was so paar  Weiber von sich geben.Aber der Kalhofe ist auch super.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC8WIKVsta8&NR=1


Jetzt weiß ich endlich warum ich bekloppt bin, aber wenn ich die heiraten würde bin ich ruckzuck wieder intelligent! Aber bevor das passiert bleibe ich lieber doof

----------


## schiene

Die drei gehören einfach in den Knast weil soviel Dummheit bestraft werden muß!
http://www.eingeparkt.com/saudaemlicher ... sbruch_753

@Enrico
du bist doch öfters in Polen unterwegs?Paß auf das dir diese Blondine nicht über den Weg fährt  ::  
http://www.sinn-frei.com/polnische-blon ... r_5915.htm

----------


## schiene

Auf diesen Bluff muß man erst mal kommen :respekt: 
http://www.fun-insite.de/Sport-lustige- ... f1669.html

----------


## schiene

Hier mal zwei Werbespots aus Thailand welche ganz lustig sind.
1. 
http://rollmops.wordpress.com/2007/03/29/thai-tuna/
2.
http://rollmops.wordpress.com/2006/08/12/kidnapper/
3.
http://rollmops.wordpress.com/2006/08/2 ... insurance/

----------

::  Blondie bei Edna  :super:

----------

Witziger Schweizer TV Moderator

----------

> Witziger Schweizer TV Moderator


phommel, kannste mal nen deutschen Untertitel einblenden?

----------

Bei den Ruderern:

"schon wieder ein Fehlstart. Das regt mich auf diese dummen, hurren Ruderer. da labberst und labberst und labberst und die fahren einfach davon...."


Sprongreiten: "Peter ich weis nicht wieviel Zeit noch ist. Jetzt kommen zuerst noch diese Scheiss-Ponys."


Radfahren: " Sprechen sie Deutsch?" "No" "Sprechen sie Française?" "No" "English" "Yes" "ahhhh....eehhh....öhm und nun wie weiter ?"

----------

Danke!

----------

So klatscht es wohl wenn Lothar zulangt  :cool: 


...und dass er den Besiegten danach in Seitenlage bringt, traue ich dem Lothar auch zu....*hehe*

----------


## Erich

Web Page Name

 ::

----------


## big_cloud

Die stabile Seitenlage ist leider nur fast korrekt ausgefuehrt, es fehlt noch das ueberstrecken des Nackens um die Atemwege zuverlaessig frei zu machen

Ersthelfer
Lothar

----------


## big_cloud

@Phommel ansonsten haste Recht, wenn ich mal wo hin(zu)lang waechst da nix mehr ausser Grass drueber

----------


## schiene

Made in Germany........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-elXMpS0e4

----------

Für Freunde des schwarzen Humors. Nicht wirklich lustig........hmmm aber irgendwie eben doch ein Brüller  ::

----------


## Erich

Hatten wir den schon?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL_9kS8qx2g

 ::

----------

Erich, du Frauenhasser! :  ::

----------


## Erich

> Erich, du Frauenhasser! :


Volker, Du schlechter Beobachter - haste mal auf die Haarfarbe geachtet?  ::

----------

> Zitat von Volker
> 
> Erich, du Frauenhasser! : 
> 
> 
> Volker, Du schlechter Beobachter - haste mal auf die Haarfarbe geachtet?


Trotz Haarfarbe Frau, kann nichts Kartoyartiges erkennen,   ::

----------


## schiene

::  
http://loadup.ru/video/view/?id=v2597930be

----------


## Robert

Frank Baumann - Unterschied Mann - Frau

Ein Schweizer erklärt...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V_dEGBV5cY

----------


## Erich

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V_dEGBV5cY


Der link von Robert geht im Fenster von siamonline auf.




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL_9kS8qx2g


Meiner in einem neuen Tab - merkwürdig  ::  
Da hab ich jetzt mal gesucht, warum das so ist: im Editor sieht man, Robert hat den link ohne [url=. geschrieben   :cool:  

Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp.

----------


## ling

Hallöchen,

da mach icih mit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGuPpYYXIUo

--> Nicht ganz jugendfrei  :Blinzeln: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feJbM06vsz4

--> göttlich!


Spiel Vaß.

ling

----------


## schiene

Eigentlich isses überhaupt nicht lustig,aber ich wußte nicht wo ich mit einstellen soll.
Denke zwar das die Zähne der Snake raus sind aber trotz allem ist es schon kraß finde ich.
http://de.fishki.net/picsw/012008/29/vi ... _cobra.3gp

----------


## schiene

Songkran.....
[youtube:3bev94cl]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FWnnKbJrmbI&eurl=http://web64.server-drome.org/jokkel/[/youtube:3bev94cl]

----------


## schiene

auch nicht unbedigt lustig aber dafür schön eklig (Videoclip anklicken) ::  
http://www.eviltrash.to/index.php?page=viewpost&id=1497

----------


## Erich

so ein  hatte ich doch neulich auch mal irgendwo gesehen.... kurz suchen... aja, da isses ja:

[youtube:1sut7zx7]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4jxG1Za6oh4[/youtube:1sut7zx7]

----------


## schiene

Ton an und anschauen  ::  
blankes Entsetzen!!!
[youtube:1abum5jp]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DV4owI6j1A[/youtube:1abum5jp]

----------

Hier die Originalversion von Schienes Clip:

[youtube:2jxlra9z]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CgO4ptNHboc&feature=related[/youtube:2jxlra9z]

----------


## schiene

> Hier die Originalversion von Schienes Clip:
> 
> [youtube:1zwp3n9w]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CgO4ptNHboc&feature=related[/youtube:1zwp3n9w]


so ist das auch nicht ganz richtig,normalerweise hieß es 2Girls1Finger und dieser Film war der Auslöser für die Würgreaktionen welche man unter dem Titel 2Girls 1Finger bei Youtube anschauen kann.

ok,macht eure Webcam an  und nehmt eure Reaktionen auf  ::  
Hier der Clip:
Edit Daniel Sun: Sorry, aber das geht gar nicht! Daher gibt es den Link ab jetzt NUR von Schiene per PN!

----------


## Enrico

Mal wieder was was wirklich stimmt: 

[youtube:1flim5bs]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=49EOslVtYtA[/youtube:1flim5bs]

 ::

----------


## schiene

weibliche List beim Kampf um die Fernbedienung  
Klickt auf den roten "Hornoxen"und schaut mal...
http://www.hornoxe.com/machtkampf/

----------

[youtube:2ynbjrxq]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fhcmg-WeEto&feature=related[/youtube:2ynbjrxq]

----------


## schiene

> [youtube:3o0jqrmq]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fhcmg-WeEto&feature=related[/youtube:3o0jqrmq]


*COOL*

----------

Nicht lustig aber interessant.

Alle Flüge weltweit in 24 Stunden auf 72 Sekunden gerafft

----------

Boxen - wenn das Debut zu früh angesetzt wurde - oder ....  Jung, lass das lieber bleiben
 ::

----------


## schiene

> Boxen - wenn das Debut zu früh angesetzt wurde - oder ....  Jung, lass das lieber bleiben


aber hier gehts schneller...
Kiss me,hit me ....
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=153_1188245461

----------

Kleine Sicherheitswarnung für alle Nintendo Wii Besitzer....

[youtube:1rmdt784]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrrvkPo7TZ4&feature=channel[/youtube:1rmdt784]

----------


## schiene

sächsisch is geil  ::  

[youtube:2hlusocn]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfJeAMKndRg[/youtube:2hlusocn]

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wie die Zeit vergeht....

[youtube:1em186rb]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd4f2xeKg08[/youtube:1em186rb]


[youtube:1em186rb]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55YYaJIrmzo[/youtube:1em186rb]

[youtube:1em186rb]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsahbQx-wek[/youtube:1em186rb]

----------

hehe

[youtube:xfu8dbfe]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk8_ezPC-Vg&feature=channel[/youtube:xfu8dbfe]

----------

Achtung..... Frau am Steuer   ::  

[youtube:fhyfx7ly]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wT7zM8XgXQ&feature=fvw[/youtube:fhyfx7ly]


[youtube:fhyfx7ly]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xyn-9cn0nE&feature=related[/youtube:fhyfx7ly]

----------


## walter

Verarsche, kanns leider nicht so einsetzen. 

[youtube:2tpb3j68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I78Bh8Rv51k[/youtube:2tpb3j68]

Daniel Sun: einfach mit dem Youtube Button einfügen

----------


## walter

Kalkove Collection - Mehrere Clips

[youtube:moqqj5k9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGyozqeZ1W0&feature=PlayList&p=7D14306201E50C86&index=0&playnext=1[/youtube:moqqj5k9]

----------


## walter

Kalkofe - Der Bachelor (komplett)

[youtube:33bczlwj]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGgiyPhqfSs&feature=related[/youtube:33bczlwj]

----------


## schiene

der Oliver Kalkofe ist immer genial und so schön böse.Ich mag ihn sehr  ::

----------


## schiene

ich bin der Präsident...  ::   ::   ::  

[youtube:9pyin5l8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXXJQrb0o2c[/youtube:9pyin5l8]

----------


## schiene

gute Arbeit Jungs!!!!  ::   ::  

[youtube:2s0eckbq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kITrZ64Lh2M&feature=related[/youtube:2s0eckbq]

[youtube:2s0eckbq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1n59vMzOEg&feature=related[/youtube:2s0eckbq]

----------


## schiene

Auch TV sender in anderen Ländern sind sehr lustig  ::  

*http://de.sevenload.com/sendungen/ve...l-on-talk-show*

----------


## Robert

[youtube:279fy72y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-94JhLEiN0[/youtube:279fy72y]

----------


## Robert

[youtube:2uabkfx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yw_pdqjHFU[/youtube:2uabkfx4]

----------


## walter

Das Beste an schwarzen Humor. Wer kein Blut sehen kann.............

[youtube:3i3ey9os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IylMJzDwooA[/youtube:3i3ey9os]

----------

Nichts für den empfindlichen Magen !!!!!

 ::  

[youtube:hk3zbuj2]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D8_Lw-o2P8&feature=related[/youtube:hk3zbuj2]

----------


## Robert

Was mit LED's so alles geht...

[youtube:2p7kolh7]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw[/youtube:2p7kolh7]

----------

Falls ihr mal eine Palme entwurzeln wollt...............


[youtube:3szipmpa]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqY7b4JpJMw&feature=channel[/youtube:3szipmpa]

----------


## schiene

der Typ hats drauf!!!Wahnsinn was der mit seinem Körper so anstellen kann  ::  

[youtube:1o3k3zkn]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG_OhoqFPZM[/youtube:1o3k3zkn]

----------


## schiene

und die kleine hats auch schon ganz gut drauf

[youtube:2ikjrwt5]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waAQTvgP5FA[/youtube:2ikjrwt5]

----------


## Greenhorn

> und die kleine hats auch schon ganz gut drauf


Mit vier Jahren echt super!

----------


## schiene

ich schicke immer meine Oma einkaufen  ::  

[youtube:3gnqygy9]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clTSOT-6-Iw&feature=related[/youtube:3gnqygy9]

----------


## Greenhorn

> ich schicke immer meine Oma einkaufen

----------


## wein4tler

Leider sind meine beiden Omas schon verstorben. Die hätten das aber sicher auch gebracht.  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Falls ihr mal eine Palme entwurzeln wollt...............
> 
> 
> [youtube:2231ui8n]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqY7b4JpJMw&feature=channel[/youtube:2231ui8n]


Oh man...ich wußte es schon als ich das Auto gesehen hatte....  ::

----------


## odd

Aber die Palme is wech....  ::

----------


## schiene

Berni&Ert,immer wieder lustig!!!

[youtube:fyqlni0j]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XC_nTB3Mbs[/youtube:fyqlni0j]

[youtube:fyqlni0j]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8ANwBFfkbA[/youtube:fyqlni0j]

[youtube:fyqlni0j]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9c0Q7CaTzY&feature=related[/youtube:fyqlni0j]

[youtube:fyqlni0j]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2nzI2THXeE[/youtube:fyqlni0j]

----------


## schiene

ich find den Bildschnitt einfach genial und echt ne witzige Verarsche von Rammstein  ::  
[youtube:1hlrxdpa]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI[/youtube:1hlrxdpa]

----------


## walter

[youtube:38ou3in4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2S1Ex_Si08[/youtube:38ou3in4]

----------


## walter

Zwillinge 

[youtube:3jtmn92q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amxO-nlzuEk[/youtube:3jtmn92q]

----------


## schiene

sehr schöner Spaß!!  ::

----------


## schiene

[youtube:2v44jnv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFbHNbZI5oI[/youtube:2v44jnv8]

----------


## walter

Waterboarding war gestern. 


[youtube:1whdk3ai]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlYAXFPN6Ro[/youtube:1whdk3ai]

----------


## walter

[youtube:26npp42w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDxweOM-5Js[/youtube:26npp42w]

----------


## walter

Biountericht im SAT 1

Darf ich bitten

[youtube:3s4awmzi]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rjv79dTrtHk[/youtube:3s4awmzi]

----------


## walter

Selbstbewusste Sängerin

[youtube:cw8kaqdz]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly3wMKDVFWY[/youtube:cw8kaqdz]

----------


## walter

Kein Witz, das ist eine Yogaübung, die zudem sehr schwer auszuführen ist.

[youtube:2b7v7ki8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC5pSuzldzs[/youtube:2b7v7ki8]

----------


## walter

Echt witzig

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/177701/Gebu ... t_Vibrator

----------


## walter

Vom Belzebub aus dem BBG

Hier die Alternative wenn euch die Stimme versagt oder ihr zu faul zum fluchen seit. Einfach Ton anstellen (möglichst laut) und dann die roten Knöpfe drücken. Viel Spaß dabei.

Fluchomat

----------


## walter

Spieleseite mit 1000 Spiele

http://www.ichwillspielen.com/

----------


## schiene

Für alle die es noch nicht kennen......

[youtube:266jmd37]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDysT4Onm3c[/youtube:266jmd37]

----------


## schiene

Teil 2

[youtube:16cyaglq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xl21h7sfUg[/youtube:16cyaglq]

----------


## schiene

Teil 3
[youtube:1vj77jr3]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKpislyur8c&feature=related[/youtube:1vj77jr3]

----------

[youtube:1506tgo7]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3sEuhZyHTw&feature=player_embedded#[/youtube:1506tgo7]

----------


## Mr Mo

muahahah...die Narumol war schon lustig

----------


## Didi-K

Kann ich leider nicht sehn:

Schei... RTL ...  ::

----------

> Schei... RTL ...


Die wollen halt ihr eigenes Clipfish-portal füttern.

http://www.clipfish.de/video/3217047...-narumol-song/

----------


## schiene

läßt sich auch gut in gewissen Foren einbinden  ::  
[youtube:3qhnmoxn]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okpcU-DlwCU[/youtube:3qhnmoxn]

----------


## Robert

Telekom startet virale Kampagne gegen Sky
veröffentlicht am 13.01.2010 um 10:35 Uhr · Digital · Artikel

Der Bezahlsender Sky braucht jetzt viel Sinn für Humor: Die Telekom nimmt die Bundesliga-Kompetenz der Unterföhringer in einer viralen Kampagne aufs Korn. "Liga Total testet Sky" heißt die Aktion, die über einen eigens eingerichteten YouTube-Kanal verbreitet wird. 

[youtube:1pvtukbi]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uf5_4IbnUY[/youtube:1pvtukbi]

In der Kampagne tritt Bildschirm-Beau Sky Dumont als trotteliger Pseudo-Experte auf, der seine sportliche Inkompetenz erfolglos zu überspielen versucht: Als Co-Kommentator, auf dem Spielfeld und - besonders empfehlenswert - im Gespräch mit einem FC-Bayern-Fan. Die Kreation stammt von Tribal DDB, Hamburg. 

Quelle

----------

Wenn man nicht wüsste, dass dies unmöglich ist, würde man es wohl für echt halten:


[youtube:3gsb4q0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQcVllWpwGs[/youtube:3gsb4q0c]




Hier noch das "Making Of" dazu:

[youtube:3gsb4q0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op91CNTfW64[/youtube:3gsb4q0c]

----------


## walter

Die Nintendo-Generation

[youtube:2te0b5h8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Eq3rS-SxbE[/youtube:2te0b5h8]

----------


## Met Prik

> Die Nintendo-Generation


Was fuer ein Schwachsinn   ::  

Ich kann ueber diese Comedyscheisse absolut nicht lachen.

----------


## walter

> Zitat von walter
> 
> Die Nintendo-Generation
> 
> 
> Was fuer ein Schwachsinn   
> 
> Ich kann ueber diese Comedyscheisse absolut nicht lachen.


Also Met,
mein Arzt hat mir das geschickt und wir fanden es wirklich  lustiig, zumal so ein Typ in der Klinik rumlief.

----------


## Met Prik

> Also Met,
> mein Arzt hat mir das geschickt und wir fanden es wirklich  lustiig, zumal so ein Typ in der Klinik rumlief.


Na ja, jeder hat halt ne andere Art von Humor. Ich kann auch Schwachmatiker wie Michael Mittermeier absolut nicht leiden, obwohl andere sich koestlich ueber ihn amuesieren koennen.

----------

> [Ich kann ueber diese Comedyscheisse absolut nicht lachen.


Ich habe aber gerade.
Deppen die sich, wie in in dem Clip, outen, sind nun mal lächerlich.
Besonders wenn sie real existierenden Schwachsinn darstellen.

----------

Met, gib doch mal ein Beispiel von der Art Humor, bei dem Du lachen kannst.

----------


## walter

> Zitat von walter
> 
> Also Met,
> mein Arzt hat mir das geschickt und wir fanden es wirklich  lustiig, zumal so ein Typ in der Klinik rumlief.
> 
> 
> Na ja, jeder hat halt ne andere Art von Humor. Ich kann auch Schwachmatiker wie Michael Mittermeier absolut nicht leiden, obwohl andere sich koestlich ueber ihn amuesieren koennen.


Auf den Mittermeier stehe ich auch nicht. Heute muss man doch schon dankbar sein wenn die Clips ohne Sex auskommen können. 

Aber bringe doch ein Beispiel was gefällt.

----------


## Met Prik

> Met, gib doch mal ein Beispiel von der Art Humor, bei dem Du lachen kannst.


Monta, das kann ich auf Anhieb nicht so genau definieren. Wir hatten ja auch schon einige Clips, bei denen ich lachen konnte, z.B. dem mit den Affen und den Lippenbalsamtest.
Oder trockene Sprueche, die jemand ganz unerwartet bringt, wenn man in geselliger Runde zusammen sitzt. Aber dieses Lachen auf Bestelllung, nur weil so ein Moechtegernkomiker seinen Schwachsinn zum Besten gibt und Lachen erwartet, das kann ich nicht.

Ich bin eigentlich ein humorvoller Typ, der auch ueber vieles Lachen kann, nur ueber diese Comedykacke kann ich absolut nicht lachen.

----------


## Jim

Na, vielleicht kannst du dich damit eher Identifizieren und drüber lachen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-oMw3W5 ... re=related

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:33tmdrs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57G1cIYP_JA&feature=related[/youtube:33tmdrs0]

----------


## schiene

[youtube:uwxjfojd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlJNtcmCdGE&feature=related[/youtube:uwxjfojd]

[youtube:uwxjfojd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2y6uAlxcrI[/youtube:uwxjfojd]

----------


## schiene

gut gefakt!!!

[youtube:s1c4tsl7]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_2NuWWIcnI[/youtube:s1c4tsl7]

----------


## Willi Wacker

[youtube:198gt2j7]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz_ok5B5BhQ&feature=related[/youtube:198gt2j7]

----------


## walter

[youtube:185i8qe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iknr8fpIwps&feature=related[/youtube:185i8qe4]

----------


## Enrico

::   ::

----------


## Enrico

[youtube:337l8h6y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XCWwvtkAj4&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube:337l8h6y]

Hatten wir den schon?

----------


## Enrico

Gefolgt von den Teletabbis auf Thai   ::  

[youtube:30ax3ngx]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR3S-dtpf_0&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube:30ax3ngx]

----------


## Bagsida

Kleinster gemeinsamer Thailänder

[youtube:1xmby2e3]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeXzycWvKcw&feature=related[/youtube:1xmby2e3]

----------


## Bagsida

Da ich im "grünen" Forum ja nicht mehr erwünscht bin hier was mega "grünes"

[youtube:1hczhij0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1SnJNzoJ8M&feature=related[/youtube:1hczhij0]

----------


## schiene

[youtube:1etnrosm]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-FBHbnb4lA&feature=related[/youtube:1etnrosm]

----------


## schiene

Papagei Rocker  ::   ::  
[youtube:2aajmwq7]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Jt5qzY98Fs[/youtube:2aajmwq7]

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, echt super. Der Vogel gibt sich das volle Programm.

----------


## schiene

manchmal muß man(n) Frauen zum Schweigen bringen  ::  
[youtube:33ibprt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEQEgXB5F3w[/youtube:33ibprt8]

----------


## Greenhorn

Ganz schoen hart so ein Schuss auf den Hinterkopf. Glueck gehabt.  ::

----------


## Jim

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/tequl ... ttene.html

----------


## schiene

der Typ ist cool und seine Texte auch  ::  
[youtube:1d5vs3wx]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6XVbfTmNzE[/youtube:1d5vs3wx]

[youtube:1d5vs3wx]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoOcIZ1yiyA&feature=related[/youtube:1d5vs3wx]

----------


## schiene

James Kuhn ist Kult.Seine Gesichtsbemalungen sehr beeindruckend.
Schaut selbst....
[youtube:1c5ay8h8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXVOWTSvexg[/youtube:1c5ay8h8]

[youtube:1c5ay8h8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmQteilbjRs[/youtube:1c5ay8h8]

[youtube:1c5ay8h8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7lgKYh9kUI&feature=related[/youtube:1c5ay8h8]

[youtube:1c5ay8h8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29gKYWM9tdw&feature=related[/youtube:1c5ay8h8]

----------


## schiene

[youtube:35hnfpyd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DziXcSf85AI&NR=1[/youtube:35hnfpyd]

----------


## Didi-K

Hier noch ein Terror-Video   :cool:  

[youtube:1zgm2cz5]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM[/youtube:1zgm2cz5]

silence - i kill you !!

----------


## schiene

auf Ideen kommen die Leute  ::  
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/video...KUS70kFVV3tSR0

----------


## wein4tler

Im wahrsten Sinne eine beschissene Idee.   ::

----------


## Erich

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/nowhKZHt-Business-Kasper

Habt Ihr die auch schon auf dem Airport gesehen? Irgendwie erkennt man die sofort  ::

----------


## schiene

schon etwas älter aber ich hab mich heute mal wieder darüber kaputt gelacht  ::   ::  
[youtube:38jwbgr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTar0-rx0dw[/youtube:38jwbgr0]

----------


## schiene

he Appel..........
[youtube:1echracm]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN5PoW7_kdA[/youtube:1echracm]  ::

----------


## schiene

cooooooooool,ich kann nicht genug davon anschauen
[youtube:2evtakfn]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjdBCeUdAmI[/youtube:2evtakfn]

----------


## schiene

[youtube:2q6gfd5n]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7IXiXxENEA&feature=BF&list=PLF7804CA8F551DF96&index=29[/youtube:2q6gfd5n]

----------


## schiene

:cool:  
[youtube:2jc951c2]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdjMCjYuHEU&feature=related[/youtube:2jc951c2]

----------


## Robert

Für Leute, die Probleme mit dem öffnen von Büstenhaltern haben:

[youtube:kr0yvrgx]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB_QQEXdyQc[/youtube:kr0yvrgx]

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Für Leute, die Probleme mit dem öffnen von Büstenhaltern haben:


...da muss schon was drin sein
sonst lohnt das Händeklatschen nich   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Wie man in Pattaya 5 Baht sparen kann   ::  

[youtube:yjkd6qqv]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANMOizhiieI&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:yjkd6qqv]

----------


## schiene

::  überall sind sie anzutreffen diese Wildpinkler.

----------


## schiene

mal wieder was von meinem "Liebling"der Orange  ::  
[youtube:dgjc10ai]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTiFml51wWI&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_247148[/youtube:dgjc10ai]

----------


## schiene

anhören und mitlesen!!!
[youtube:1i3v9uyt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz4ARqw1bJk[/youtube:1i3v9uyt]

----------


## schiene

Der Samut-Prakan-Zoo am südöstlichen Rand von Bangkok ist eigentlich für seine Krokodile bekannt. Rund 80'000 Krokodile gibt es in der weltgrössten Farm dieser Art. Der thailändische Zoo hat aber in diesen Tagen eine andere Attraktion zu bieten – und zwar einen Schimpansen, der einen kleinen Tiger bemuttert. Fotos, die nun um die Welt gehen, zeigen das 28 Tage alte Tiger-Baby, das vom Affen mit einer Milchflasche gefüttert wird. 

Hier das Video dazu....
http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?i...4-36834debcef6

----------


## wein4tler

Berlusconi beim Nasenpoppeln:

[wmv:1lbjdwhz]http://siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/wmv/Parlement_Europeen_3.wmv[/wmv:1lbjdwhz]

----------


## Willi Wacker

..hat der etwa den Popel in den Mund gesteckt
und mit Expresso nachgespült   ::  
die Sau die, is das wirklich dieser Itaker ?

----------


## schiene

der Kleine ist cool.....  ::   ::   ::  
[youtube:3g0a2ts5]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZCHybtrbK0[/youtube:3g0a2ts5]

----------


## schiene

ich hatte am Samstag einen Brandschutzlehrgang.Bei diesem wurde zur demonstration auch dieses Filmchen gezeigt.Der hatte echt Glück und daher stelle ich es unter lustige Videoclips ein....
der Haufen muss weg......
[youtube:2pu0aenk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTTjOMRmsAY[/youtube:2pu0aenk]

----------


## wein4tler

Na dass ist ein steiles Video. Muss ich unserem Brandschutzbeauftragten zeigen.

----------


## wein4tler

Ich hätte auch ein lustiges Video aber ich kriegs hier nicht rein. Wahrscheinlich mit 5Mb zu groß.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Ich hätte auch ein lustiges Video aber ich kriegs hier nicht rein. Wahrscheinlich mit 5Mb zu groß.



Bei deinem video müssten erst alle, die's noch nicht können, spanisch lernen. 

War bei der handlung totaaal überfordert, obwohl ich ne romanische fremdsprache spreche!   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Habe das Vid mal hier upgeloadet:

http://www.files.to/get/22516/mc5d1ffcjz

Handelt von ner familie, welche personenweise von nem fussballmatch im TV weggeholt wird, bis sich dann die "braut" auch dazu aufmacht, die "partida" im tv zu verfolgen.

Echt lustig = sehenswert!!!

edit:
Beim download, die dazwischengeschaltene scheixx-sex-werbung einfach wegklicken. Habe das selbst erst jetzt bemerkrkt - war frueher nicht so! sorry about !!!

TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

[youtube:1h485paq]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOmKI17fWE8[/youtube:1h485paq]

----------


## Didi-K

Für unsere Auto-Fachleute: 

Wie funktioniert eine Einzelradaufhängung?

guckst du hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yxlfNg9f8w

----------


## schiene

habs gerad in einem anderen Forum gesehen und möchte euch die Jungs 
nicht vorenthalten...

unbedingt bis zum Ende anschauen!!!!!

----------


## schiene

einer den ich gerne sehe...
ist zwar aus dem Jahr 2010 aber wirklich noch aktuell ind gut!!

----------


## Willi Wacker

...so ab 3.15 gehts zur Sache   ::  ::

----------


## Robert

"Dieses Video ist privat!"

Nix mehr mit gucken...




> ...so ab 3.15 gehts zur Sache

----------


## schiene

also bei mir läuft das Video...

bissel Ähnlichkeiten mit einem Bierbikeausflug in FFM sind vorhanden ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> also bei mir läuft das Video...
> 
> bissel Ähnlichkeiten mit einem Bierbikeausflug in FFM sind vorhanden


..vieleicht hat Robert an irgendwelchen Knöpfen gedreht 
und es lief bei ihm nich  :: :

----------


## Enrico

> ..vieleicht hat Robert an irgendwelchen Knöpfen gedreht 
> und es lief bei ihm nich :


Nenene! Als Robert den Beitrag schrieb hab ich auch getestet und es ging wirklich nicht. Jetzt ging es wieder...

----------


## TeigerWutz

*Maria isst zur Not auch Klopapier*  

Na, wenn es ihr denn schmeckt…

----------


## schiene

Eigentlich eher unter der Rubrik "Traurig"einzustufen.Ist schon erschreckend
welchen "Lebensmittelpunkt" manche Leute haben.
Ohne professionelle Hilfe wird sie wohl nicht mehr lange machen.

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

ich hätte mich hier glaube nicht zurückhalten können...

----------


## Enrico

Gefällt mir die Truppe  :cool:

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Was das neue Apple alles kann

----------


## TeigerWutz

Gestern schaute ich mir den YT clip _Polizeikontrolle 2004_ von _schiene2_ an. 

Dabei stieß ich dann (irgendwie) auf dieses video:




enjoy  TW

----------


## Mr Mo

ENRICO? Alles klar?  :: 
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=43e_1347893118&p=1

----------


## Enrico

Betrachte dich bitte selbst als Verwarnt für die nächsten 30 Jahre  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, wirklich. So ein brutales Video. Normalerweise werden Frösche doch geküßt und werden dann zu Prinzen.  ::

----------


## chauat

Ich dachte immer man Kocht sie am stück.   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Gebraten sind sie auch ganz gut. Stimmt.

----------


## schiene

Gestern mal wieder in der Gartenkneipe gewesen.
Bisschen gezockt und ein Kumpel hat heimlich alles gefilmt und mir soeben zugeschickt :cool:  ::

----------


## schiene

eigentlich isses garnicht so lustig....

----------


## Didi-K

Naja, so ganz unrecht hat er ja nicht, oder .....?  :Verwirrt: 

Ist das der chinesische Gegenpart zu Oliver Kalkhofe?  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Didi-K

Jetzt gibts auch Thaimassage mit "Happy ending", guckst du hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btheeIEDIrE  :cool:

----------


## schiene

Affe bumst Frosch  ::

----------


## schorschilia

ich geb Gas, ich will Spass...

----------


## schorschilia

eine neue Arbeitswoche; nicht überall ist man mit Begeisterung beim Job... :Frusty:

----------


## schiene

...ist wohl eher zum Nachdenken aber ich wusste nicht wohin damit und denke das passt schon. ::

----------


## Enrico

Leider funktioniert die Funktion zur Zeit nicht, mit der ich einen Beitrag als Beitrag auf die Startseite beamen kann. Habe es aber per hand nachgeholt  :Thumb:

----------


## schorschilia

::  ::  für Flip Flop Träger nicht wirklich ratsam....

----------


## schorschilia

::

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## saiasia

> ...ist wohl eher zum Nachdenken aber ich wusste nicht wohin damit und denke das passt schon.


der ist wirklich zum Nachdenken, ist sehr gut gemacht und hält manchem Raucher einen Spiegel vor.

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## schorschilia

schräger Vogel auf Thailand`s Strassen

----------


## schiene

Ich würde sagen das dies nicht in Thailand ist, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

----------


## schorschilia

ja haste wohl recht schiene; war ein bisschen voreilig.
aber ist trotzdem cool. (zum ansehen)

----------


## schorschilia

Taekwondo Kämpfer

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

_Eh schon alt, aber Ostern steht vor der Tür'_

Der altehrwürdige Beruf der *Eierkratzerinnen* droht auszusterben!

Eine Fernsehmoderatorin berichtet darüber, dass der altehrwürdige Beruf der *Eierkratzerinnen* bedauerlicherweise auszusterben droht und es immer schwerer wird, *professionelle Eierkratzerinnen* in ausreichender Zahl zu finden.




 TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Osterhasen baden!




 TW

----------


## schorschilia

Der Merkel-Obama-Song: 1.000 Mal belogen...

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendunge...extra7175.html

----------


## schiene

"Opa" zeigt der Jugend wo der Hammer bezw.Fußball hängt  ::

----------


## schiene



----------


## schorschilia



----------


## schiene

Affengeil...

----------


## wein4tler

Ich hatte vor Jahren einen schwarzen Kater, der hatte sich auch immer mit unter die Dusche gestellt, wenn ich vergessen hatte, die Badezimmertür zu schließen.
Normalerweise scheuen Katzen das Wasser.

----------


## schorschilia

zum Glück hat er nicht den "warm-Wasserhanen" aufgedreht  ::

----------


## schorschilia

manchmal wäre es besser die sexuellen Fantasien erst zu Hause walten zu lassen... ::

----------


## schiene

echt gut gemacht..... ::

----------


## schiene

@Enrico
wie bekomme ich solche Gifs ins Form so das man sie gleich sehen kann?
http://www.akrapus.com/wp-content/up...ylonsa67b1.gif

----------


## Enrico

Bild speicher und dann hier hochladen, scheint zu gehen


Bild nur verlinkt, geht auch würde ich sagen

----------


## schiene

so ne alte Zicke ::

----------


## frank_rt

gute geladen
http://www.spiegel.de/video/internet...o-1551042.html

----------


## Enrico

Hab gleich gesagt, das iss nen Sack zu viel  ::

----------


## schorschilia

schräg, cool, crazy....

----------


## schiene

Ist zwar schon bisschen älter aber ich finde die beiden immer wieder lustig.
Hat aber  sogar Thailandbezug

----------


## schorschilia

bin mir nicht sicher ob diese Tanzeinlage echt  ist,oder eine "Comedy Einlage" sein soll  ::   ( ist von der Internationalen Motorshow  aus BKK )

----------


## Enrico

Das stellt das Verhalten von 4 Zylindern in einem japanischen Motor nach, sieht man doch  ::

----------


## schiene

Die passen doch gut in Enricos Hühnergarten  ::

----------


## schorschilia

> Die passen doch gut in Enricos Hühnergarten


stimmt; so ist`s - haben den Garten leer gesoffen, darum wackeln sie so komisch.

----------


## wein4tler

Seit wann hat Enrico Hühner mit großen Titten? Legen die größere Eier ins Nest?

----------


## Enrico

Verwendung hätte ich schon für die Vier  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Willst sie in der Pfeife rauchen oder vernaschen?

----------


## Enrico

Och, der neue Garten ist etwas bergig, da wird jede Hand zum Tragen gebraucht. Ans vernaschen denk ich lieber nicht  ::  (bei unseren Frauen gefährlich)

----------


## frank_rt

zwar nicht aus th, aber auch ganz interessant.

http://www.spiegel.de/video/netzvide...o-1261492.html

----------


## wein4tler

So haben die Zusteller bei mir in Khon Kaen auch den Baustahl abgeladen. Eigenartige Technik.

----------


## frank_rt

Und wie weit bist du jetzt mit deinen haus

----------


## wein4tler

Das Haus ist soweit fertig. Es fehlt nur noch die Klimanalage in den beiden Schlafzimmern. Die Inneneinrichtung wie Betten, Kästen fehlt natürlich auch noch. In der Küche braucht es noch einen Esstisch mit Stühlen, Küchenschrank, Waschmaschine. 
Die Überwachung des Hauses in unserer Abwesenheit hat die Nachbarin. Sie reinigt und lüftet auch die Zimmer. Meine Frau steht mit ihr
in telefonischen Kontakt. Ab und an ist auch der ältere Bruder dort, da er ja sein Zimmer bei uns hat. Der Sohn meiner Frau kommt einmal im Monat vorbei, um nach dem Rechten zu sehen. 



Die Regenrinnen müssen auch noch ordentlich montiert werden.

----------


## schorschilia

....gut inszeniert...

----------


## schiene

Viel Spass..... ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

*Israeli Passport Control*




 ::   TW

----------


## frank_rt

fahrrad diebe.

https://youtu.be/v0Ngfwr41U4

----------


## frank_rt

ein kleiner stau


http://www.stern.de/panorama/weltges...e-6493318.html

----------


## schorschilia

passt zu wein4tler`s Bericht , wegen Bauarbeiter... 

https://www.facebook.com/lordclips/v...8268379759216/

----------


## frank_rt

verbrecher gibt es überall

http://www.stern.de/panorama/jahresr...--6596282.html

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Jerzy Przyhoda = Der 4. Heilige 3 König

( Eine Geschichte von Michael Haas, gelesen von Viktor Gernot)




LG

----------


## wein4tler

Genau um diesen 4. König geht es. Die Geschichte ist einfach Spitze.

----------


## frank_rt

lustiges unblutiges unfallvideo. nichts für starke nerven

http://www.stern.de/panorama/weltges...r-6629726.html

----------


## frank_rt

anschauen und schmunzeln

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL-awOYbSrk

----------


## frank_rt

was man mit einem kran nicht machen soll

http://www.stern.de/panorama/video/i...ource=standard

----------


## schorschilia

da nimmt`s Einer mit der Helmpflicht sehr genau  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/lordclips/v...3519675900753/

----------


## frank_rt

> da nimmt`s Einer mit der Helmpflicht sehr genau 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lordclips/v...3519675900753/


das war schon lustig.
aber schaut euch mal die folgenden clips dort an.
die sind schon sehr bizar

----------


## frank_rt

am strand gibts wellen

http://www.stern.de/panorama/video/i...h-6672914.html

----------


## frank_rt

*skifahren der besonderen art*


http://www.stern.de/panorama/weltges...ource=standard

----------


## frank_rt

amerikanisches wahlplakat der republikaner. oder



einfach genial

----------


## TeigerWutz

Bierwebung in Argentinien

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Pancho ???

----------


## schorschilia

Saudis und ihre Freizeitideen...

----------


## schorschilia

Hunde sind klug; Eichhörnchen aber..... ::

----------


## schorschilia

vielleicht der schönste Moment dieser EM.....

----------


## TeigerWutz

Weil doch gerade ein "Lottery-Thread" am laufen ist   ::

----------


## frank_rt

ein genialer frosch oder nicht

http://www.t-online.de/tv/webclips/s...nd-hoeren.html

----------


## frank_rt

*Du bist der Meinung der verkehr in deiner Stadt ist Chaotisch. Wenn du der meinung bist na gut.*

https://youtu.be/Uz5uxAsrbwI

----------


## pit

Geht doch noch, bin in Saigon bei solchen Verhältnissen noch bequem über die Straße gegangen.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

*ab den 23 dieses Monats kann ich es ja auch einmal probieren. oder sind mir die 35 stunden Geratter wichtiger. ich überleg`s mir noch *

----------


## pit

> *35 stunden Geratter*


???

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

*Ganz einfach. Saigon Hanoi per Bahn. 35 Stunden*

----------


## frank_rt

*was dieser mann schon alles angerichtet hat. und trotzdem glauben ihm noch viele. http://www.faz.net/aktuell/gesellsch...-14479652.html*

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## frank_rt

Wenn jemand wieder mal umziehen möchte, hier ist ein genialer tip

http://www.stern.de/digital/online/b...d-7223588.html

----------


## schorschilia

vielleicht ist dies ein Grund warum es in Thailand so viele Verkehrsunfälle gibt.  ::  https://www.facebook.com/tashi.w.den...2688959203412/

----------


## schorschilia

ich sag ja immer, Bier ist gut für das Wohlbefinden...........

----------


## frank_rt

https://www.facebook.com/MyOfficialp...0236900169872/

----------


## schorschilia

von wegen herunter gefallen...... :: 

https://www.facebook.com/dirkandahal...5100278029082/

----------


## wein4tler

In welcher Fußball-Liga spielt der Mann?

----------


## schorschilia

> In welcher Fußball-Liga spielt der Mann?


Asiaten sind in solche Dingen geschickt; ich denke z.B. an Sepak takraw. 
ich schau mir das immer wieder gerne an.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Welcome to fight day.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Betrunkene haben ja oft Glueck.
Aber dieser Herr diesmal nicht!   :: 




LG TW

----------


## isaanfan

@TW

funzt leider nicht
Trotz großer Lupe kann ich bei 1x1 px nichts erkennen ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Bei mir funzt es!
Ich kontrolliere immer, bevor ich Abschicke/Antworte 

Ein Link, der klappen muesste:


LG TW

----------


## schorschilia

ist wieder Ferienzeit.....


 ::

----------


## schorschilia

wir CHweizer haben bisher nur 1 Medaille an den OL Games in Südkorea erreicht; aber wir sind "Championsmässig" kreativ......


 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Frei nach dem Motto, warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht. hahaha.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Wien erklärt in 22 Sekunden.   ::  




LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, ja, das goldene Wiener Herz.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Heute haben wir mal komplett schwarze Hühner bekommen:


Schwarze Drachen - Hühner!!

----------


## Enrico

Jetzt versteh ich warum manche was von Drachen schrieben

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## TeigerWutz

Weiß inzwischen schon jemand, wo die Gerti ist?  ::

----------


## schorschilia

In Bayern macht man sich offenbar Sorgen, wenn die Schanigärten demnächst öffnen werden.  
Ein Wort Case Szenario wurde bereits "simuliert"




 ::

----------


## schorschilia

> Ein Wort Case S....


 :: 

Worst Case

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Ewig aktuell: Aus gegebenem Anlass....




lgtw

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## schorschilia

....bald kommt der Osterhase. Nicht alle finden das spaßig!.... ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Iwie ne schlechte Copy vom „Teddy“ Teclebrhan.

Dem haben's das vor 10 Jahren noch geglaubt, weil's neu war!  :: 




Nix für ungut - lg tw

----------


## schorschilia

> Iwie ne schlechte Copy vom „Teddy“ Teclebrhan.
> Nix für ungut - lg tw


Kein Problem, alles gut. 
Hab noch kurz überlegt, es sein zu lassen...so what. 
Dafür war mein Video wesentlicher kürzer..... ::

----------

